# tda 2030 por tda 2050



## neosigma (Mar 12, 2007)

holas tengo una pregunta si alguien me puede responder 
tengo un amplificador con un integrado tda 2030 y me dijeron que se podia cambiar
por un tda 2050 es verdad que se puede o no


----------



## Dano (Mar 12, 2007)

Baja los dos datasheet y compáralos.

Saludos


----------



## neosigma (Mar 12, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Baja los dos datasheet y compáralos.
> 
> Saludos




men vi los datasheet y son identicos pero la fuente parese que tengo que canbiar


----------



## HernanSantaFe (Mar 13, 2007)

maestro! te comento que yo hice eso que queres hacer vos en el circuito con 2 tda2030a en paralelo y funciona. Tambien funciona con el circuito simple, pero como bien decis, tenes que aumentar el voltaje de la fuente. De todas maneras, te aviso que el tda2050 tiene problemas de disipacion. En el circuito en paralelo por lo menos, a potencia maxima con alimentacion de +/-22V, podes llegar a lograr 100W de potencia, con una distorsion horrible, y calentando mas de 150º. No te lo recomiendo PARA NADA. Yo quise usar ese circuito, en paralelo para un sub de 10" y fue un completo DESASTRE, ni lo movio (el parlante es de aprox 180w RMS). El sonido es pura distorsion. Para parlantes chicos sin embargo sirve muy bien, tiene buen sonido dentro de todo.
Espero que te sirva, como siempre, esto es una opinion, siempre tenes que escuchar por vos mismo.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## kris (May 6, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo del audio y queria preguntarles si el amplificador con 2 tdas 2030 en puente tiene algo de calidad (me gustaria que sea de mucha) pero como es sencillo y para empezar...
hice un par de amplificadores en la escuela con tda2003 y no me gusto su thd.
estuve viendo el foro esta re bueno!me va a servir de mucha ayuda.


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 14, 2008)

podes cambiarlo por 2050 o 2060, lo unico que la fuente tiene que entregar mayor amperaje. Yo uso para dos TDA2050 un transformador de 1.5A a +-25V y funciona bastante bien. Ponele almenos 4700uF por rama


----------



## andres05 (Mar 22, 2010)

tiene toda la razon el compañero  2fast4you, pero le pregunto no esta un poco bajo el amperaje para alimentar 2 tda 2050? creo que al menos deberia ser el doble de amperios 
saludos !!


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 27, 2010)

yo agarre el mismo circuito del shet del TDA2030 (por que ya tenia hecha la PCB y el chip se daño por exceso de voltaje) y le puse un TDA2050, me suportó bien todo y buen sonido en mi bocina de 8" y 8 Ohms, si se distorsiona no se, como es ampli de guitarra esta bien que se distorsione para mis gusto

Tengo una duda sobre el TDA2030
¿alguien sabe si puedo tomar el diseño de single supli del shet y hacer funcionar dos circuitos pero con uno de ellos con el positivo conectado a tierra y con tierra conectado a -24V?
digo, si pongo el multimetro así el voltaje da positivo por el movimiento de electrones así que en teoría sirve ¿no? quiero que mueva dos bocinas de 4Ohm cada una ¿con una fuente de 2A bastaría?
es para un circuito en estéreo y con sacar como 16W por canal bastaría

el problema esta para regular la fuente, la de 18V solo la tienen de 1.2A y creo que es poco, la de 24V esta en 1.2A, 2A, 3A y 5A pero con el limite del chip en 22V se me queman después de un rato y el asunto es que me cuestan la mitad de un TDA2050 y ya tengo 2 que me quedaron sin usar.


----------



## almendra (Jun 9, 2011)

2fast4you dijo:


> podes cambiarlo por 2050 o 2060, lo unico que la fuente tiene que entregar mayor amperaje. Yo uso para dos TDA2050 un transformador de 1.5A a +-25V y funciona bastante bien. Ponele almenos 4700uF por rama



fast veo que tenes algo de idea! ;P 
queria saber yo tengo un home theater con tda 2030, y queria cambiarlos por los 2050, cual seria la modificacion que tendria que hacer? muchas gracias!


----------



## jose maria fernandez (Oct 23, 2011)

Yo arme un estereo con tda 2050 la fuent*E* es de 25 + 25 3 o 4amp y creo q*UE* necesita mas amper*ES* porq*UE* cuando pongo el vol a max la tencion baja a los 20v pero suena una maravilla 35 w por canal creo q*UE* tira yo le pongo 2 parlant*ES* philips de 60w 6 oh*MS* y lo mueve perfectament*E*


----------

